

Researchers hack Intel's vPro - snydeq
http://www.infoworld.com/article/09/01/06/Researchers_hack_into_Intels_vPro_1.html

======
tptacek
The break hasn't been published yet (it's a Black Hat DC talk), but it's very
likely to be real, since Rutkowska is credible.

vPro/TXT/LT is (for the most part) the trusted boot in the Intel chipsets. If
you don't know about it, it's because nothing really uses it. It's a crypto
coprocessor tied in very restricted ways with your CPU core. Its most
important job is to allow you to run crypto-signed code blocks in a crypto-
signed execution environment.

In other words, it can boot a VM safely on a machine that's owned up with a
kernel backdoor.

If I had to bet on what this break generally involved, I'd say CPU
synchronization on multicore systems.

~~~
yan
I think it's also likely to be an implementation issue that will be able to be
patched by Intel in some time frame. Plus, as you said, nothing really uses it
yet.

